# Who's up for a BBQ??? 5th (or 6th) annual saltwater BBQ!!!!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Well it's that time of year again!
As the sun turns it's way towards the top of the earth and warms our part of canada, reefers finally get to poke their heads out and see what natural lights look like without actinics burning our retinas.

Tentatively set for the first week of June, or so...

This has been an annual tradition going back years!! Well, not to many years...but it's still a tradition!

As usual, anyone is welcome regardless if you're a freshwater dude or a saltwater chica. Family friendly event where we get together and talk about anything and everything. Although we just mostly talk about what we are going to eat next.

Alcohol will be present in small quantities but you shouldn't feel inclined to drink or partake in the drink. There are a few of us (Cheryl and John) that will do enough drinking for everyone.

Bringing food is encouraged but not needed. We've realized that most people bring enough food for a small army and there are always leftovers. So if you don't have the budget to bring food or don't feel like picking something up? Don't! There is always enough. 

if you feel like bringing something small then go for it! 



As for location this year, there have been two people that have requested to have it at their house. So I'm not sure yet who's house it will be at but we can figure that out in the next few weeks. Both are centrally located in Toronto and easy to get to.

Either PM me for more info or just post here to say you're coming and with who. Again no prior saltwater experience needed


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

What if ur a freshwater dude that identifies as a salt water chica?


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

I will be interested. Let's hope it is at somebody house with walk through reef aquarium


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

szl said:


> What if ur a freshwater dude that identifies as a salt water chica?


Omg, then you most certainly have to attend..........


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

canadianeh said:


> I will be interested. Let's hope it is at somebody house with walk through reef aquarium


Or maybe at someone's house that has a cave with frags for sale.......


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Or maybe at someone's house that has a cave with frags for sale.......


Subliminal message there Cheryl ? &#128540;


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

In as usual. .


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> Subliminal message there Cheryl ? &#128540;


Of course! Alex needs to show off his new parenting skills. I haven't seen the babies yet, so looking for an excuse.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Of course, Im in!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

What's the plan stan?
Where's the party at and when?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah Dave, my june is filling up.pretty fast. Whats going on

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Well you and Alex want to host it. So I haven't decided!!!!!!!! :0

I was actually being lazy about it....


I don't know, most people want to see Alex's new babies. But Also Leti has good BBQ!!!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

We can do it at Alex's and ill put my house for next year. Lets see what Alex says otherwise we can do it at mine. We need more people!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## willijack (Nov 7, 2015)

Interested...


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Why not two BBQ's? One in June, one in August?

I'm in btw


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

June is pretty soon.
Is the BBQ a go or no go?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Cheryl seems we are doing it at Alex on the 25th of june. Can you tell Dave, or i can


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Letigrama said:


> Cheryl seems we are doing it at Alex on the 25th of june. Can you tell Dave, or i can


Dave knows.......he's lurking in the shadows..........


----------

